# Big snow storm coming to the East Coast!



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yea. I am excited. It looks like 50mph winds and 33" of snow possible. Woo hoo...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Not excited at all. If the power goes which is quite likely and then the generator fails us which it has in the past we'll have no heating other than the woodburning fires and no running water. Even if the generator does work we'll have no power in the barn so no water heaters.
The fences will get buried in snow so the horses can't go out - and the hay will be buried out there too and the water troughs
I hope the roof's hold up
We're as prepared as we can be and that's all anyone can do


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Well blizzards are not super uncommon here so not the end of the world.

Everyone was so hyped about the massive storm Saturday (8 whole inches) I didn't even hear about the REAL storm!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The big supermarket near us was still packed out at closing time yesterday when we went to get bottled water 'just in case' and they were queuing at True Value this morning for Propane, shovels, roof rakes and batteries


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

so not happy about the snow, if we really do get as much as they are saying i may not be able to go see my horse this week, and im going in for surgery on Monday, so i may not be able to see him for 3 weeks.
man i hate winter


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

We are in Southern Ont and watching the weather channel closely these days. Haven't had a reall bad blizzard in years and hope this one misses us as we think it might.
We have the tractor heater plugged in so we can get the generator started if we need it. I have enough food in the house and some precooked so we can eat it cold. I have a few pails of water sitting in the bath tub so we can flush the toilet. Also some water in the kitchen, I find if we are prepared we don't always need it but better to be ready than not.
I hope everyone on the east coast weathers this storm with little or no problems.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Not excited at all. If the power goes which is quite likely and then the generator fails us which it has in the past we'll have no heating other than the woodburning fires and no running water. Even if the generator does work we'll have no power in the barn so no water heaters.
> The fences will get buried in snow so the horses can't go out - and the hay will be buried out there too and the water troughs
> I hope the roof's hold up
> We're as prepared as we can be and that's all anyone can do


Jaydee....

I hope the weatherman is like ours and misses more than they hit....

In the mean time...maybe a couple of two burner Mr. Heaters?

Can you find a propane heater and a 20lb bottle of propane?

While you don't have time now, I've got a couple of 5 brick ventless propane heaters set at each end of the house.....while I run the heat pump, the ventless is what I run when it's below 40 degrees or so....we really like them....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

5 brick ventless propane heater? what is that?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

here you would not know it is January. the sun is shining, it's nearly 60 degrees and birds are singing. it's ridiculous. normally, it would be cold, with either snow or frost, but no, it's like T shrt weather. I cringe to think of summer, if it's this warm already.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, I live in Maine so this kind of weather is to be expected, though not welcomed. 

My workday tomorrow canceled out so I will be home enjoying the fireplace.

Might be able to get some snow shoeing in this winter! :happydance:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Yup-just keeping in touch with the DD and her BF-they are on the beach just north of Boston. Snow may be the least of their issues if the storm surges and winds get going. Every year there are houses on their street that go into the surf. So sad. And-being on an island…..they have to keep close track of exit routes. I know how the glass in my sliders moves when the winds are 45-50-theirs will be gusts up to 75-80…….No thank you. But at least there are no trees to fall on them I guess.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

Not entirely sure when the weather is supposed to be coming around here, but we just had a big storm a few days ago so we're not looking forwards to it... Definitely not anything unusual though. When other places are panicking over the weather, we're usually like, "Yep, it's going to snow. Again. And it'll be windy. Again." Sadly it's the norm. 

My biggest disappointment is that it was above 0 degrees for a couple of days and now we're back down to -20! :-x


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Been there, done that. For those who may be affected, fill the bathtub and keep a pail handy, one gallon is enough for toilet flushes. Don't put it in the tank but pour directly into the bowl in one fell swoop. Fill jugs with water and any pails you can for the animals. It you have a wood heater snow can always be melted in pots. A pot full of snow will yield about an inch of water. It works better if you have a little water in there to start with then when boiling, slowly add the snow. Arm yourself with candles and aluminum pie plates. If you don't have wood heat you can still cook over a candle with the pie plate. A pot is too thick. Move your hay as close as you can to where you have to feed. Be sure the animals have access to snow. They will eat some but still need water. Fill the gas tanks and start the vehicles periodically. You may need to use one to warm up. Check that snow isn't blocking the exhaust and keep a window down a little. If you have a 4 wheel drive, I've gone back and forth and broken a trail to the barn. I'll either drive there or walk in the tire tracks.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Even if something is called Ventless, there should be fresh air coming into the house.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah there are many coastal flooding warnings on the MA coast.

As of a few hours ago there is a travel ban statewide "midnight Monday until further notice".. Of course my boss expects me to work regardless but we will see.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Tiny liny it was like that last week. Well warm being relative lol.

Everyone gets so hyped up like the world is ending. If you can't handle the weather move south..

I need to go grocery shopping for routine stuff but thought better of going before the storm!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Weather channel is on the island my daughter lives on-when they are in your neighborhood it is never good news. THe warnings are saying that high tide at around 4:30 am tuesday and 4:30 pm will be the biggest concern, and may actually breach the island. :-(

I do feel like the remediation her BF had done after the storm 2 years ago will hold…..huge huge boulders piled up under (they probably are not under now!) the dunes. They held last year, even though the surf was up to the fence in her yard. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> here you would not know it is January. the sun is shining, it's nearly 60 degrees and birds are singing. it's ridiculous. normally, it would be cold, with either snow or frost, but no, it's like T shrt weather. I cringe to think of summer, if it's this warm already.


Grrrrr

**continues to shovel yet more snow....and plot revenge...**


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Good luck franknbeans.

I don't think I could ever live on an island the thought of it makes me very claustrophobic!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

To all those who are affected by this storm, I wish you well and that you're well prepared to hunker down and ride it out.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I am approx. 3hrs away from New York City so my fingers are crossed the storm stays over towards the sea and doesn't move west. 

However, We experienced some freezing rain and a round of heavy snow earlier today but thankfully, it has slowed down some.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

It's very (very) widespread but the worst seems to be concentrated.

roughly a foot already but it's hard to tell as the drifts are over my head!

It's supposed to get worse and worse as the day goes.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Nope I lied, more like 18" lol. Don't think that's ALL from the past hour!

We are predicted up to 30 which is seeming more and more likely, but the drifts are incredible.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

gunslinger said:


> Jaydee....
> 
> I hope the weatherman is like ours and misses more than they hit....
> 
> ...


Its still snowing here but so far only about 6 inches - I think the east of the State has had it harder than we people in the Northwest Hills this time. 
There was a traffic ban from 9pm and a no parking rule in force. They've had crews brought in from Canada and I think they said Ohio to keep the electricity going
Those Propane heaters sound like the ones we had in the UK for emergencies, I've never seen them here so thanks for the tip - I'll look out for some now I know they're available somewhere


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I barely had a dusting when I woke up. Snowing heavier now and the wind is starting to blow.

The coast is getting slammed. Here in ski country I doubt we are going to make 6 inches.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Its still snowing here but so far only about 6 inches - I think the east of the State has had it harder than we people in the Northwest Hills this time.
> There was a traffic ban from 9pm and a no parking rule in force. They've had crews brought in from Canada and I think they said Ohio to keep the electricity going
> Those Propane heaters sound like the ones we had in the UK for emergencies, I've never seen them here so thanks for the tip - I'll look out for some now I know they're available somewhere


After the blizzard of 93, I learned to always have an alternate plan....as in Dixie we're ill prepared for such weather....

This is similar to what I have:

Amazon.com - Sure Heat WGSH30BFNG Sure Heat 30, 000 BTU Blue Flame Gas Space Heater with Thermostat and Blower, Natural Gas - Garage Heater

On the one at the rear of the house I can turn on one brick at a time....just call the gas company and ask what they recommend.....and have them install it....
Our kitchen stove is also propane.......

My next propane accessory is likely to be a small on demand water heater....

A warm house, with hot water, and a way to cook.....and we're good for most any winter storm....

I also have one of these with an adapter for a 20lb bar-b-que bottle... http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Heater-MH1...TF8&qid=1422377440&sr=1-3&keywords=mr+heaters


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The plow just got stuck in front of our window...that can't be good!

Luckily I'm not going anywhere. Well I'd need my bf to muscle the door open first anyways.. O.O


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Homer depot carry's several different models of ventless heaters as well...

Wall Heaters - Heaters -Â The Home Depot


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

gunslinger said:


> Homer depot carry's several different models of ventless heaters as well...
> 
> Wall Heaters - Heaters -Â*The Home Depot


Are you running any of these from a propane tank sited outdoors or are some of them portable?
Our generator runs off propane but the people who installed it (original owners) had it put right away from the house - presumably because it is a bit noisy - but it means that the truck to fill it has to drive across the fields which they hate doing in the winter or wet weather
I'm wondering if its maybe worth the cost of having it moved?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think we used one of those when we had a 5 day power outage about 8 years ago, in mid-winter. the propane tank was inside the house with the heater, freestanding.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I was really hoping for a day off either yesterday or today, but we didn't get more than a dusting here in Maryland. T Definitely not the 6-12 inches we were originally told. They closed school Monday and there wasn't even a flurry in the air yet.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Are you running any of these from a propane tank sited outdoors or are some of them portable?
> Our generator runs off propane but the people who installed it (original owners) had it put right away from the house - presumably because it is a bit noisy - but it means that the truck to fill it has to drive across the fields which they hate doing in the winter or wet weather
> I'm wondering if its maybe worth the cost of having it moved?


I have the two wall heaters plumbed into a 250 gallon propane tank out doors.....the Mr. Heater can run camping type propane canisters, or, in my case, off a 20lb bar-b-que type bottle....it has a fuel log....with a couple of different connections on it.....and can also run a propane lantern and a propane grill......I mostly use it when I go camping but in an emergency it could be brought into house hold use....

I've also got 3 kerosene lamps....and a couple of propane lanterns....

It's kind of funny though....I've got all this setup for the next "big one", and in the past 20 years or so my power has never been off for more than 4 hours.......

Still....short of a generator to run my refrigerator and freezer I'm good for a few weeks of no power.....


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> The plow just got stuck in front of our window...that can't be good!
> 
> Luckily I'm not going anywhere. Well I'd need my bf to muscle the door open first anyways.. O.O


I hope you don't get anymore snow Yogi! 



Drifting said:


> I was really hoping for a day off either yesterday or today, but we didn't get more than a dusting here in Maryland. T Definitely not the 6-12 inches we were originally told. They closed school Monday and there wasn't even a flurry in the air yet.


Bet that was enough to drive everyone to the store to stock up though..right? :lol:

We got the predicted 8" and it's still snowing....
Thankfully we are used to power outages and have all the necessities plus I have an older (but solidly made) Coleman cook stove that I will never part with!

About 7 years ago when the remnants of a hurricane hit here and I was without power and water for 9 days. Thankfully it wasn't cold then.http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Just came in from giving the horses a few extra hay flakes until tonight. Snow was up to my knees, a bit higher in a few places due to the drifting. On my return trip from the barn, couldn't walk in my footprints......the wind and snow had erased them! :shock:

So far so good, haven't lost power.....yet.

Hope everyone else affected by this storm are safe and warm.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Drifting said:


> I was really hoping for a day off either yesterday or today, but we didn't get more than a dusting here in Maryland. T Definitely not the 6-12 inches we were originally told. They closed school Monday and there wasn't even a flurry in the air yet.


Did you make that? It's hysterical!


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> here you would not know it is January. the sun is shining, it's nearly 60 degrees and birds are singing. it's ridiculous. normally, it would be cold, with either snow or frost, but no, it's like T shrt weather. I cringe to think of summer, if it's this warm already.


El Nino is really killing the snow out West. I just bought a new snowbike and I can't even use it because it's nearly all melted :-( I've been wishing for more snow but I did get out on a nice horse trail ride on Sunday so at least I've got something to do.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

EHRMAGERD! DEATH, DEVASTATION, DESTRUCTION!!!! Um, never mind.....


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Hope everyone is safe that is affected by the storm. Watched the weather channel last night, now I am happy that I just got some badly needed rain. We could have used the snow in the mountains. 
I hope if anyone has elderly or ill neighbors that you can go check on them.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, they made it through the first high tide around 5 am. It will not allow me to attach her video, but at the end of her yard-about 40' from her house-straight down a wall of granite boulders, usually covered with sand-is the water. Usually there is at least 100' of beach.
Residents all put together their funds after watching neighbors houses fall into the sea during the storm of 2013, and most of them are now protected by a wall of granite boulders about 20'high between their houses and the beach below. They are hoping it holds for the next high tide around 5 pm. THey are saying that one will be the worst. I have attached a news report from just down the street from her.
Plum Island residents hope new sea wall can protect homes - 7News Boston WHDH-TV

I find it frightening and would not have slept a wink.


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

Time to ride a different kind of horse... timbersled mountain horse









PS. That was the only image I could find with the logo and a picture of one of the kits in the same picture. It's not me advertising


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I saw the pictures out of Boston and along the New England coast. Those folks DID get walloped badly.:-(


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

We got over 30"... I think. There are so many snow drifts that it is hard to find a true spot to measure. We have 6-8 FOOT snow drifts in places because of the winds. Of course I sprained my ankle last night so I am attempting to hobble around of crutches to do chores.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dizzee (Oct 1, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> Did you make that? It's hysterical!



No, but I fund it and printed it off then taped it in front of my desk at work because EVERYONE was hoping for a snow day today. LOL I thought it was funny as heck


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah we got a good 3 feet here.

To me that makes that picture even more hysterical!

We were only predicted 24-30 but at that point 3 feet is pretty much the same.

Crazy drifts and huge snow piles. Hasn't looked like this in years.

Funny watching 16+hh horse tunneling through the snow.

My parents are an hour away and I was concerned as they are older and insist on shoveling by hand but they only got 10 inches or so.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Each winter a fellow hops on his Belgian and breaks trails for the deer.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I have learned, you don't panic unless you have to. Being in Virginia, we have gotten one really good snow fall in 11 years and this year, this "severe" snow fall we got 3". Still went to work that morning, still got what I needed done and it was still cold as all get out!! 

What we do, just in case, is fill both water troughs to the brim, get hay bales in the harness shed, which is right by the barn, just in case the horses have to be put in or are in the barn aisle way and can't or won't go out in the snow. We open our driveway gates so if it snows they don't get stuck. Get food a few days before the panic and rush, ensure our generator is in working order and we have enough fuel for at least a week and then we wait. 

Most times, the weather people spin it up and put everyone in a huge panic over nothing. Both my husband and I are from Northern Nevada and believe me, we get more snow fall there each year than we do here, but the difference too is we always prepared and we know how to drive in the snow...but that is a totally different topic right there too!!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

The storm fizzled here. I got about 2 inches. Snowing now and I think I will wind up with 4 or 5 inches. The brutal cold coming behind it I'm not looking forward to.

I'm in a weird micro-climate cold spot. Most years you can watch the snowbanks grow a couple feet just turning from the highway onto my road. Always a temperature difference and I really don't have that much elevation. 

The first year I was in this old house I had snow over my head. I was really worried about what I had gotten myself into. The Belgians had made trails all over like nothing was in the way. Was weird and a little frightening to be walking in these open top tunnels. Had to listen for pounding hooves and climb out of the way if the herd was running back to barn. I was really thankful for the snowmobile club that year. They kept the back gate and a pad open so I could get in an out and dump round bales out there.

I don't have the drafts anymore. The old pony isn't going to bother blazing trails beyond knee deep and the other 2 won't do a darn thing without the pony's permission. Next time I go get hay I'm going to have to dump them in the driveway and peel of what I need and bring it out by sled. I put 2 bales out there before the storm hit so I'm set for 2 more weeks. Isn't so bad using the sled but last year the snow did get deep enough where I kind of had to crawl over the piles to get to the hay. Just not the most graceful of pictures.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Don't look now but here comes another one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yup, snow last weekend, storm Tuesday, a couple inches yesterday (just enough for the wind to make into a whiteout!). Negative temps and wind chill and another one tomorrow night!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I actually wish you could send some this way. we have clear weather, again, and about 45F. Tulips and daffodils coming up. it's freaky.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

We have plenty to share!! (attempts telekinesis)


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Husband plows out at my business and is concerned about where he is going to move anymore snow coming our way Monday and again on Wednesday.

Snow so deep in the fields now I'm concerned about letting my little 14.2 mare out without attaching a long pole with an orange flag on it to find her!

Let Walka out yesterday and he even had a struggle in the snow and he's 16.2!

Tinylily, truly wish I could reroute the next storms your way! :lol:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

And to think I've noticed the horses have started shedding..


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> And to think I've noticed the horses have started shedding..


Ours too! And today it was -20something real feel. I keep hoping maybe that means they know something we don't (like early spring).

Not looking forward to the storm tomorrow. Started out forecasting a foot or more of snow.. but now they are saying under a foot of snow, because its going to change to ice/freezing rain at the end. :shock: 

There goes the footing.. *sigh*


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Hopefully the groundhog will call for an early spring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We've got a visitor here from Michigan and her flight back there today's been cancelled due to bad weather there that's heading our way by tomorrow


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

The local groundhog says here in Dixie says we should expect 6 more weeks of winter....:-(


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

The groundhog lies. I've still got 8 wks if I'm lucky.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

You know, I never understood the groundhog thing. The way I understand it: if the groundhog sees his shadow, we will have 6 weeks more of winter. If he doesn't, then spring will come in mid-March. Which amounts to the same thing...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

well, it made for one of the best comedy movies of all time!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

We got another round yesterday and when I came in from feeding earlier, it was still coming down pretty good. 
Saw this earlier today...









http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, I don't need a groundhog to tell me that there is going to be 6 more weeks of winter as I woke up to 1.5ft of snow this morning! 

Definitely proved for an interesting drive to work as the plows couldn't get to the majority of the roads due to how fast this storm hit.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

The Groundhog in Georgia did not see his shadow, so we are in for an early spring... knocks on wood....

.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Jimmy the Groundhog bites Wisconsin mayor | Daily Mail Online


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I don't expect to see Spring until the middle of April any more
Early warning to any UK and European members - if you post as much as glimpse of a daffodil or any other early flowering bloom before May - I will hunt you down, I will find you and I will cut your horses manes and tails off......!!!!!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> Jimmy the Groundhog bites Wisconsin mayor | Daily Mail Online



see! Never trust a large, chubby rodent.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I made reservations yesterday to fly down to FL and stay at a beach resort for two days, starting the 22nd. I can't wait.. this cold sucks.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

jaydee said:


> I don't expect to see Spring until the middle of April any more
> Early warning to any UK and European members - if you post as much as glimpse of a daffodil or any other early flowering bloom before May - I will hunt you down, I will find you and I will cut your horses manes and tails off......!!!!!


It's not the worst winter for us, but we had a good dump of snow on Friday and it keeps trying its hardest to keep adding to the melted stuff! Only problem is the below zero nights and it all freezes. Right now, however, my white and orange English setter is half brown from the mud!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You still in Germany DuffyDuck?
We had a bad winter when I was there, we lived at the top of a steep hill and it was really scary getting up and down it!!!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Jaydee, I'll be praying that you don't lose your power!
After this winter, see what you can do to help fix this problem. When we moved to our place (bought, 10-31-99) we were worried. In the early 1990's, we had had a terrible ice storm. People in the rural parts of the county, where I live now, lost power for almost two weeks.
When I had an electrician run my power lines from the house to barn and put them underground, we discovered that our town had natural gas lines. We switched our boiler over from fuel oil to natural gas. We also had a gas line run to our generator, and our generator is hooked to a marine battery that has a constant trickle charge. We have to be here to start the generator, which is almost as old as me, but inside and hardly used, AND it doesn't run everything, BUT it keeps the boiler going, so we don't have burst pipes. Since the natural gas lines are underground, they won't go down in a storm, and are a constant source of fuel.
We lose power about 2x/year, ironically it's almost always when it's warm out, but then we have often been the only people in town with power.
Praying for NO interruption of service for anybody here. =D


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Thank you Corporal
Power outages are the worst for us people that rely on pumped well water for horses (and any other stock). The last time we were out for almost a week when snow in October brought so many trees and lines down, typically our generator decided to fail after the first day and needed a new part to repair, we were so grateful for the offers from all the local people who still had a water supply to bring us containers full for the horses.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Got another 18" yesterday... Spent all last night and this afternoon after work plowing.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

jaydee said:


> Thank you Corporal
> Power outages are the worst for us people that rely on pumped well water for horses (and any other stock). The last time we were out for almost a week when snow in October brought so many trees and lines down, typically our generator decided to fail after the first day and needed a new part to repair, we were so grateful for the offers from all the local people who still had a water supply to bring us containers full for the horses.


That sounds familiar :shock:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

jaydee said:


> You still in Germany DuffyDuck?
> We had a bad winter when I was there, we lived at the top of a steep hill and it was really scary getting up and down it!!!


 
I am! We live in a "bowl" and the snow last Friday stopped traffic 15kms in and out. All lorries were told to get off the roads, and a colleague spent 2 1/2 hours getting home instead of 30mins. This is all with the introduction of mud and snow tyres, too. The Germans are VERY good at getting the gritters and snow clearers out, but Friday beat them. Thick and fast.

It's pretty much all gone, it's icy cold outside and we're due more today, which means it will probably stick! GAH


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

One nice thing about this old house I'm in being largely original is I can survive off the grid just fine. The well is in the basement, from the days when indian attack was possible. I can close all the rooms off and conserve heat.

It's 7.0 °F / -13.9 °C and snowing now. More in the forecast. Going to be a long end of winter.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You can see why they built the colonial style houses SueNH - a lot more user friendly in cold weather
Of course my DH had to buy a very open plan modern place which most definitely isn't!!!
28F this morning - feels positively balmy!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

It's a heatwave here - currently 38F with little wind and the sun is out!

So super frustrating to be unable to ride on what is the warmest day we have had in months.. but the ice crust is still strong enough to hold my body weight in places and of course is slippery as heck from the melting. Wish we could get a few more days of this as maybe the ice would be gone before the next round of snow..


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Thank you Corporal
> Power outages are the worst for us people that rely on pumped well water for horses (and any other stock). The last time we were out for almost a week when snow in October brought so many trees and lines down, typically our generator decided to fail after the first day and needed a new part to repair, we were so grateful for the offers from all the local people who still had a water supply to bring us containers full for the horses.


No water would sure suck....I think I'd have two generators.....


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Here is what I think of the snow...

View attachment 594354


Ahab actually likes the snow, and was hopping and bucking around his paddock this morning waiting for breakfast. The snow and ice is so beautiful, but such a pain. At least we haven't lost power for any length of time this year.

But winter is the only time I have to ride, and who can ride this?

View attachment 594362


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

If you go out and shovel a fresh spot to the ground here, you will hit 4 or 5 layers of thick ice between the layers of snow. It's been a weird winter here...the day will start off cold and snowy, then we get a flash warm spell with rain/sleet/slush, then we quickly drop back towards 0 and all of it will freeze into thick layers of ice. Then it finishes out the round with more snow.

My poor kiddo has fallen more times in the last few months than in all the winters combined here just trying to get down the driveway to the school bus.
Everything is a skating rink.

At least I have the comfort of a year round natural spring close by. Our power goes out often and while my old house wasn't built very solidly, nor is my well very deep (and has gone dry before) water is at least one thing I can always get in my truck.
We may be freeze to death but we will be hydrated when we do.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think we will get a small back up generator just to run the water pump and the freezers
Its true this weather does reduce riding time when you live in an area that's got such cold snowy winters and then a few months later its so hot and so bug ridden.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Had to take the tractor into the paddocks today and move some snow from the water tank they share. The tank was a good foot and a half down below the snowground level!

Let Walka out into the back field. Loved watching him high stepping through the snow. I guess it was too much work because he came back into his paddock after one turn around the front part of the back field. Good thing too, as I hadn't noticed quite a bit of the fence (hot wire) was actually below the snow!

Cold temps coming back, though they never felt like they left!

Looking forward to tomorrow, Saturday, and puttering around the barn and maybe snowshoeing around the fencing in the field to tamp some snow down to make them visible.

Hope you all have a safe weekend!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Its true this weather does reduce riding time when you live in an area that's got such cold snowy winters


I think I ruined my riding by having the audacity to get the horses shod so "real" work could begin. Since doing that, our ground is what Lockwood described (ice, snow, ice layers) and unrideable.

And _another_ warm up with rain ending in snow, then a flash freeze is coming for this weekend and next week!! :evil:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

like 55F today, rained something like 4 inches of rain. flooding. gray and dismal.
did I say gray? 


light gray, yellow gray, greenish gray, steel gray, dove gray, ice gray, blue gray

50 shades of Gray~


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

It was 64F today when I rode out.

It's our normal winter thaw. I'll post pictures of our spring snow storms while y'all are out riding amongst the daffodils.

It sure felt good, though.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I think I ruined my riding by having the audacity to get the horses shod so "real" work could begin. Since doing that, our ground is what Lockwood described (ice, snow, ice layers) and unrideable.
> 
> And _another_ warm up with rain ending in snow, then a flash freeze is coming for this weekend and next week!! :evil:


What were you thinking??? :shock:

:shock:

More snow here this weekend over 3 days.

At this point it really doesn't make a difference... Will be 4.5+ft in 3 weeks with storms every few days.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

boots said:


> It was 64F today when I rode out.
> 
> It's our normal winter thaw. I'll post pictures of our spring snow storms while y'all are out riding amongst the daffodils.
> 
> It sure felt good, though.


We missed the "normal" part of this winter.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Another 10-14 predicted for here again.

Daffodils? Won't see those until mid May. It's 20 degrees outside and I'm thinking it's wonderfully warm.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Please sir....may I have another one?

Ouch!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

While you guys are getting hammered, a friend of mine who races sled dogs in Alaska is struggling. Why? Too warm and NO SNOW!! You guys are stealing it all.

I just got word, from him, that they have had to change the historical route of the Iditarod because the route has bare ground.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> While you guys are getting hammered, a friend of mine who races sled dogs in Alaska is struggling. Why? Too warm and NO SNOW!! You guys are stealing it all.
> 
> I just got word, from him, that they have had to change the historical route of the Iditarod because the route has bare ground.


Why don't they change it to Maine? Only problem is, they might lose a team or two in the drifts.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

21F today - sun's shining and I had to take a top layer of clothing off when I was doing the barn because I was too warm!!!
Took this a couple of nights back when DH & DS were tidying up after our snow plow man had just been and gone - the ever increasing pile of snow at the end of our drive


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd love to have some sled dogs in Mass


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Negative 22° today
20-36 inches of snow predicted for tonight through tomorrow
Winds of 60 miles an hour

AND my husband wants me to go diving with him for Valentine's...

WHAT??!! :shock:


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Captain,
a dive for Valentine's? So nice! The wind doesn't sound like too much fun though:?

I have to admit when I read your thread about your house and saw the diving pictures, I REALLY wanted to go ice-diving!!!
No such thing here in MS


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok, you wanted to see some daffodils?

Here they are...:hide:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Captain Evil said:


> Negative 22° today
> 20-36 inches of snow predicted for tonight through tomorrow
> Winds of 60 miles an hour
> 
> ...



negative 22! F or C?


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> negative 22! F or C?


That would be negative 22° Farein... Farenheit... Fairenth... wait a minute.
Fahrenheit. It. Is. Cold. But, it warmed up to about 9° F by the time we got in the water, and it was snowing rather fiercely.

I will confess, I was too chicken to go in the open ocean, so we did our Valentine's Day dive in our neighbor's hot tub. I was in 7mm wetsuit, with booties, fins, mask and snorkel, and my husband wore a Speedo. We had a dive flag in the hot tub with us, a toy shark, a bottle of Dive Deep Eddie Vodka, and some chocolate sardines. I think he got some good video, but I got no pictures at all, since I was too wet to use a camera.

Tomorrow is when the blizzard is supposed to really hit us, and he wants to be in the ocean by 7:00 am, but I have no idea where he will go, as the entire Eastern side of Our Faire Isle is socked in solid with ice.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I hope the blizzard this weekend weakens, and won't be as nasty as it sounds, you guys sure need a break. We have (oddly) not had a whole lot of snow here in western Wisconsin, but we sure have had the cold... getting down to minus 15F tonight.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Our barn last storm. Ironically my only complaint is the snow keeps coming on my day off so I can never get to the ski slopes.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

SwissMiss said:


> Ok, you wanted to see some daffodils?
> 
> Here they are...:hide:


wait...this is now?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yogiwick said:


> wait...this is now?



Don't worry Yogiwick, in 5 months it'll be 100 degrees where she is and we'll be riding around in pleasant 70 degree sunshine.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I am genuinely having trouble with that actually being now though LOL

Where are you?

It looks just like here. Except 3 months early.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Yep, that's our backyard :lol:

No snow, hardly any frost this winter (sucks because too many bugs survive) and today was a day that was calling for shorts

But it will be in less than 5 months that I am melting at 9 am and y'all are enjoying great rides!

Yogi, where in MA are you located? Used to live up there and really miss Cape Ann!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Well the winter is good for bugs!

Grew up next to Quabbin and currently northern Middlesex (20 mins from Nashua). Love this state, not on the coast too often but as you know it's a small state and you get around!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

wow! I can hardly believe that picture of the snow. It's just so wierd here. we normally have some cold, and some snow, but this year is like NO winter. I am having to start weeding and yard work already. need to mow the lawn as it's growing like crazy. it's not right and though you might htink me crazy for complaining, I don't like this.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

snow ?/ winter ?/ I have been outside sweating in shorts and T shirts. 78 to 80 degrees
here. fighting weeds, stinging needles , sunburned my face today .
Happy Valentines everyone .


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Yogiwick said:


> Well the winter is good for bugs!
> 
> Grew up next to Quabbin and currently northern Middlesex (20 mins from Nashua). Love this state, not on the coast too often but as you know it's a small state and you get around!


The Quabbin in Massachusetts? I used to live near there.

Well the 36" of snow did not materialize. We got, maybe three? With another small bit arriving today. We are supposed to still get the 60 mile an hour winds though.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> Well the winter is good for bugs!
> 
> Grew up next to Quabbin and currently northern Middlesex (20 mins from Nashua). Love this state, not on the coast too often but as you know it's a small state and you get around!


Ha, coming from Switzerland it seemed pretty big, :lol:
Lived in Marlboro and really liked it. And of course the scuba trips to Cape Ann. 
But, honestly, I don't miss the snow and cold... This will be the second summer in MS, let's just see how it goes:shock:


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Here in S Ontario is was -12F this am. My poor husband has to get the driveway blown out today just so I can go ride a darn horse. I moved my horse over to a friend's who has an indoor arena for a month (figured by Feb the weather would be improving). Because we are at the lower part of Lake Huron, we get a lot of lake effect snow which has high humidity ,therefore much colder.It is much colder this month than Jan.
We had an exceptionally cold winter last year and perhaps because of that the bugs/flies were not so bad in the summer, could ride in the woods most of the summer, so I am hoping for the same this coming summer.
Keep warm everyone.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Captain Evil said:


> The Quabbin in Massachusetts? I used to live near there.
> 
> Well the 36" of snow did not materialize. We got, maybe three? With another small bit arriving today. We are supposed to still get the 60 mile an hour winds though.


Yup, yup. I'd be curious where if you want to pm me. It's interesting how people get around. I actually have a friend moving to ME soon.

We got what was expected roughly (10-14). Lots of drifts but it ended mid day and then the wind started (as opposed to snow + wind).

See as much as I complain about it, it would really be odd to NOT have a winter. I enjoy it in a way.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Lovely daffodils 
But you can go off people really fast when they post stuff like that - any daffodils here would need to dig their way up through several inches of ice and several feet of snow!!!
Meanwhile on the Target car park yesterday......................


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

It was -5 here today, which is much warmer than it was yesterday! Still cold though, very cold. 

However, the temps are suppose to rise to the mid 20's this coming weekend so perhaps it will be warm enough for a ride!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

from around the area here.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

So it seems the winter weather is not content to stay north of the mason-dixon line.

North Georgia was hit with an Ice Storm Monday Night and extreme cold temperature. 1,000's are still without power even today. My power was out from 8:000pm to 4:30am monday/tuesday, then the furnace decided to blow up, hoping the parts will be here today.....

Temps will not get above freezing for the next few days, wind chills are expected to hit -15F Tonight and -2 during the day Thursday in many places.
Ice is still on the trees and of course the winds may start breaking the already heavy ice laden trees :evil:

Now they say snow may hit today and maybe continue to friday.

So much for the Sunny and Warm South :-(

.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Storm warnings posted, 6-10 here and it seems another storm may form behind it. It's been brutal.

I really don't understand what made this woman try to hike in this weather.

Colleagues mourn, mountaineers reflect on death of woman hiking White Mountains | New Hampshire


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Spring Garden Show in Hartford CT this weekend :rofl:


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

Everything here is closed. Schools. Programs. It's don't go outside unless you have to type. Minus 35 outside.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

SueNH said:


> from around the area here.


How is that possible in this country?


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

The wind was brutal. Haven't had temps like that in a long time. I did see actual temps of -35 once. Thank goodness there was no wind that time.

Some woman from NYC decided to hike the mountains in this cold snap. She was found dead. I can't even imagine wanting to go for a short walk in that. It was an 18 hour hike in good weather.

I'm waiting for the plumber to show up. I've had no water for 2 days now. Water pump isn't holding a prime and I'm afraid it cracked in the freezing temps. Melted snow for the dogs and the horses. The water trough was full so it's easy to keep it topped off with snow right now. I'm so sick of winter but then I'm sick of winter shortly after Thanksgiving.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The water heater in my barn that I use in the storage tubs in there couldn't keep up with the ice last night or all day so I'm having to bucket water from the house into the stables. On top of that I've got two horses that have decided they've had enough of the great white outdoors and as fast as I turn them out they're over the fence and back in before me
Am I sick of this?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I've been very impressed with the solar heater water troughs. Even on the coldest days, as long as we don't fill the things all the way to the top, they haven't been freezing to the point where the horses could not get water. They are well worth their price.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Tonite I saw on ABC news that someplace/barn roof collapsed from the snow weight.
It killed some horses. How sad for everyone. Hope everyone else is safe.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, suenh, -35? Ooosh!!! That flat out frightening. What do your horses do? I mean, how do you protect them?


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

stevenson said:


> Tonite I saw on ABC news that someplace/barn roof collapsed from the snow weight.
> It killed some horses. How sad for everyone. Hope everyone else is safe.


There was a lot of that last fall when upstate NY and surrounding areas got those terrible lake effect snows. And yes, it's very sad. 

Calling for another "snow event" here.
Yippee!

Not. 

I'm with you on this jaydee, in more ways than one!

It was -15F here last night before windchills. Not quite as bad as the early winter cold snap when it was -20 with -40 windchills, but this time around is more exhausting. Thankfully my fat little butterball is one tough cookie! I have his blanket handy, but he hasn't needed it at all and was out bucking, farting, and rolling in the snow earlier today at 7 degrees. 

.
.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, mine are shedding.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

-21.5 °F / -29.7 °C When I got up this morning.

The horses are fine. No shivering. Even the 40 yr old was playing in the snow. They did eat a lot of hay. They have a big run in where they can get out of the wind and snow.

My big problem is getting a plumber out here. One never returned my calls, another doesn't want to come out this far. The third one says he will call me Monday. Pretty sure the cold has cracked the pump.

More snow coming tonight and then back into the deep freeze.

Brought a bucket of water in from the water trough to flush the toilets. Filled the trough back up with snow for the heater to melt. Melting snow for the dogs to drink. Bought a couple gallons for me to drink. I do have to go back out and get another bucket because my house plants are all looking very dry.

It's warmed up to 14 degrees now. Feels like a heatwave.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

stevenson said:


> Tonite I saw on ABC news that someplace/barn roof collapsed from the snow weight.
> It killed some horses. How sad for everyone. Hope everyone else is safe.


A lot of that happening around here :/. Mostly indoors with no people/animals involved thank god.

Above freezing today. Went out in a light sweater lol. Soooo nice!

Cold again tomorrow (single digits) but then it's supposed to be a little more regular.

The sun is getting warm. First real sign. Funny to watch the snow melt then refreeze once it hits the ground (before? lol)

Our hay supplier is almost out as are many people. We are going through so much this year!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I've been very impressed with the solar heater water troughs. Even on the coldest days, as long as we don't fill the things all the way to the top, they haven't been freezing to the point where the horses could not get water. They are well worth their price.


What make is it?
I have two mains electric ones but they have to be near a plug in point where nothing is going to be able to tread on the cable or get tangled up in it and most of my paddocks don't fit that criteria
There was a barn rook collapse in Mass. but I didn't hear any horses were hurt - the number of people that rallied round to provide stabling for them all was just amazing - and heartwarming


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

jaydee said:


> What make is it?
> I have two mains electric ones but they have to be near a plug in point where nothing is going to be able to tread on the cable or get tangled up in it and most of my paddocks don't fit that criteria
> There was a barn rook collapse in Mass. but I didn't hear any horses were hurt - the number of people that rallied round to provide stabling for them all was just amazing - and heartwarming


Two horses were killed in Westford, I have heard of multiple other specifically indoors but luckily everyone was safe.

Two Horses Died Following Westford Barn Collapse Â« CBS Boston

It's a well known barn. Sort of a New England dude ranch. Very local to me.

One of those coverall canvas indoors went down. The ones designed to be snow proof?

Boston has 9 ft total snowfall so we probably have 11+ in my area. It's constant. Luckily starting to melt...


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

back to the freezer
*Wind Chill Warning:*

Issued at: 3:23 PM EST on February 22, 2015, expires at: 10:00 AM EST on February 24, 2015

...Wind chill warning in effect from 1 PM Monday to 10 am EST Tuesday... The National Weather Service in gray has issued a wind chill warning...which is in effect from 1 PM Monday to 10 am EST Tuesday. 

Hazard types...dangerously low wind chills. 

Wind chill...as low as 50 below due to temperatures 26 below to 2 above zero...and winds west 10 to 20 mph with gusts up to 35 mph. 

Timing...the cold airmass will begin to move into northern sections by 1 PM. Temperatures will drop all day Monday and into early Tuesday morning. 

Impacts...frost bite...hypothermia...or even death are possible in such cold conditions. 

Winds...west 10 to 20 mph with gusts up to 35 mph. 

Temperatures...26 below to 2 above zero. Precautionary/preparedness actions... A wind chill warning means the combination of very cold air and strong winds will create dangerously low wind chill values. This will result in frost bite and lead to hypothermia or death if precautions are not taken. Bring pets inside and take precautions to keep livestock out if the wind.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

YOU GUYS.

I was enjoying weather reaching 10oC, wake up this morning and the snow is coming down thick and fast!! I thought we discussed this.. I don't want it! I'll send it back in the post.

In regards to collapsing barns, a stable around 30mins from here had their indoor school roof collapse from the weight of the snow, a horse was killed and a rider seriously injured. No one expected it due to it being so sturdy. As a precaution, my friend's barn called the fire brigade who helped them set up pole supports in their indoor to prevent that happening to them. This was about 5 years ago.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Here's a good, simple explanation of why the northeast is freezing and the west warm and dry.

Eye On Weather: When Will Spring Get Here? Â« CBS Boston

When I woke up this morning the temp was 15. It's 8 now and the wind is kicking up.


----------

